# Welche Zeichen sind erlaubt bei einem XML - Attributsnamen?



## Schuriko (11. Jan 2021)

Welche Zeichen sind erlaubt bei einem XML - Attributsnamen?


----------



## LimDul (11. Jan 2021)

Das müsste hier unter Names and Tokens stehen: https://www.w3.org/TR/xml/#sec-common-syn

Kurzfassung - so ziemlich der gesamte Unicode Raum, wobei ein paar ausgeschlossen sind (Ich ab jetzt nicht genau nachgesehen, was ausgeschlossen ist, aber vermutlich unter anderem das ")


----------



## httpdigest (11. Jan 2021)

What characters are allowed in an HTML attribute name?
					

In HTML attribute name=value pairs, what are the characters allowed for the 'name' portion? ..... Looking at some common attributes it appears that only letters (a-z and A-Z) are used, but what other




					stackoverflow.com
				



ahh... XML, nicht HTML.


----------

